# Fridays Pics



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Showed this couple around West Bay in their new Boston Whaler.


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Good solo day of fishing Wednesday. Trout 16-19" Drum 18-24'


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*He did it*

We are proud .


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

bubbas kenner said:


> We are proud .


Big Congrat's to you, Sir!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

This guy was weaving like a drunk. Its not THAT important.

What did you do before cell phones?


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

Made these beauties for my wife i call it the Bayou Trio. LOL


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

bubbas kenner said:


> We are proud .


Congrats, as for me, Bulldogs '73


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

*offshore with dad*

went offshore with dad and two friends Tuesday. Could not have asked for a better day on the big pond. Didn't take a lot of pics of fish but did get some good ones.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

The youngest born in our household is now in junior high. He hates dressing up, but did so for Mom. He was one point from straight A's for the year!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Another project. Shooting for 3.5lb. frame and fork total weight. Chromoly. Plan on tig welding it.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

The rug rats are growing up! High school freshman and a 6th grader!
Great ball of fire!!


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Got a new boat! She is ready :dance:

My dad to my little girl over to the pond.

Little man is getting big! Man they grow fast!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Two days of snapper fishing this week were good to me
Day one was just me and my son for a 2 hour trip to the fogg







Day two was a full day run to the 27's for me, my son and a friend


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Another fire up the creek


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

*Rose-Rich Stampede All Stars*

Love these two Lock girls! They are BAD TO THE BONE!!!!!!!

10U had a great write up!!!

They will be in SL and Woodlands this weekend respectively. Wish them luck!


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

Gunsmoke11 and I tied the knot 5/23/15!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Co worker cat found this, off to the wildlife center.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

JLC52315 said:


> Gunsmoke11 and I tied the knot 5/23/15!


Congrats!!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Chase4556 said:


> Congrats!!


X2.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

JLC52315 said:


> Gunsmoke11 and I tied the knot 5/23/15!


Congratulations. Great looking couple.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

All of the rain has produced a bumper crop of toads this year. I hate mowing the yard because I'm probably running over dozens of them as I go.


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

The Joys of having a two year old boy.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

A few random....


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

JLC52315 said:


> Gunsmoke11 and I tied the knot 5/23/15!


Congrats! I love your 'dress'. Nice job gsmoke!:dance:


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

My son got his Arrow of Light award last weekend

fishing on the Colorado

Our kills for last season

Corpus trip

First red

nice bass

:texasflag


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Yesterday's dinner after a tough grind on the LLM, we had chiller trout and red ceviche prepared ready to devour when we got home....

My grandson Diego with yesterday's bag o trout; it was his first boat adventure on the LLM, had a blast as he caught some nice troutsters....


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^Dude..I hope that was one of four helpings! Lol.. Especially after a day on the water. Juannnn helping per three beers.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

sotexhookset said:


> ^^Dude I hope that was one of four helpings! Lol.. Especially after a day on the water. Juannnn helping per three beers.


Lol!! Juannnn serving per beer, three beers total with dinner!!! :dance:

Oh forgot to mention, the wifey smoked me with a nice 22" trout, they cheated though throwing live skrimp under a popping cork while I grinded all afternoon with plastics...

Great day all in all, nothing better than time well spent w/family on the water!!


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Does this mean someone upstairs likes my Expedition?


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

Two from the bay Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

*My sons, S Jetty this morning 6/5*

My youngest dropped the fish 2x so I held it to take the pic, slow day but they both told me thanks for taking them. They dont know I am thanking them for the memories.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Nothing better than pics of our kids. Unless it's with our grand kids!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

*more work on the boat*

Wife wanted a glove box for the boat and she also wanted some tunes for cruising too. I just wanted to get to the ramp safely so new springs on the trailer


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Jamie Lee the lemonade stand is priceless.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Lunch Time Again*

Dang, If only this was ready when I get home... lol

Bone In Rib-Eye n Veggies

Drunken Shrimp Basket

Crawfeech n Shrimp Etouffee

Cheeken Fired Venison Steak n Fixns

Blacken Speckled Trout n Sheeps

Eggplant Sandwhich


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Got married April 11 to the woman of my dreams and went to Punta Cana for our honeymoon.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

My lil one on her last day of second grade. Made it out with all A's, just one more reason for me to be proud of her.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Navi said:


> My lil one on her last day of second grade. Made it out with all A's, just one more reason for me to be proud of her.


And very cute.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

From today out of the bay boat. Lots of fun.


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> From today out of the bay boat. Lots of fun.


 Good Job!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

One of my Greatest achievements and of course his. Tonight, my Son the graduate, 2015! I could NOT be more proud.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the pics.I'm picture challenged,so,I really enjoy the great pictures ya'll post.I don't even look at them until Sunday morning,just so I can see them all at one setting.Thanks again.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

colorado river fun with the family yesterday..been digging small pond too will take a pic soon almost done


----------

